# Trade my black Soloist Team frame for your 56?



## poinconeru (Aug 13, 2006)

*Trade my black 54 Soloist Team frame for your 56?*

I've got a 54 cm 2005 Soloist Team in the black anodized and I've finally decided I'd like to move to a 56. I'd really prefer to stick with the black anodized coloring, but shoot me a message if you're interested in swapping frames. Mine is in absolutely pristine condition and has an upgraded fork--Profile Design BRC with carbon steerer.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

You might want to give a hint as the size of your current frame.


----------



## poinconeru (Aug 13, 2006)

Haha, thanks. Missed that. mine's a 54, looking for a 56.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't help you on a trade, but Cervelo never should have abandoned the black anodized. Those were sweet. I was a year to late and ended up with gray. It's not bad, but it's not black.


----------



## poinconeru (Aug 13, 2006)

So true they should never have given up the black. It's mean, crisp looking, timeless, impervious to cable rub. Great looking Cervelo paint jobs aren't too frequent in my view (maybe that's because I'm not a real fan of red and black together. I do like the Olympic S2 paintjob but I'd feel way too pretentious riding it. The new Soloist Team paintjob looks dated to me already. I guess that's the trade-off when you get a bunch of engineering freaks designing the bikes the paint aesthetics might not be the sexiest, but they're still the best bikes around.


----------

